# New HH-Angron E-shorts!



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

> THE STORY
> 
> Many are the legends surrounding the wrathful primarch of the XIIth Legion. From the bloody sands of the Desh'ean gladiatorial pits, to the battlefields of Isstvan and the farthest reaches of the Shadow Crusade, the name of Angron is a byword for carnage and berserk fury...
> ABOUT THE BOOK
> ...


So I already read two of them, _'After Desh'ea'_ is quite good. _Butcher's Nails_ not so much as I'd hope. The 3rd looks promising.

http://www.blacklibrary.com/horus-heresy/angron-ebook.html


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

How many new names are they going to come up with 'microstory'. Sounds like they've got a new PR guy.


----------



## CosmicVoid (Mar 4, 2013)

Why is there no option to buy to "Lord of the Red Sands" on it's own? I've already read/listened to the other two and while it's only £3.50, I don't really want to re-buy them...

I'm assuming that it will probably end up in a future HH novel of short stories so I may put off buying it for now.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

6€?! For 1000 words and two other stories we might already have bought two times each? So another HH money grab. Great.


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

More add on and exclusive stories, ebooks and audio books :no:

I am just sticking to the main series in mass market paperback format, if they stop or marginalise that, then they will lose my custom.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Who is the author of _Lord of the Red Sands_?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

ADB is the writter of Lord of the Red Sands and its the best read in the whole package. Really helps to define Angron even further and getting into his head. Well worth it.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Paceyjg said:


> I am just sticking to the main series in mass market paperback format, if they stop or marginalise that, then they will lose my custom.


This is exactly what I'm doing now. If they release short story collections in paper back I'll get them but otherwise, I'm just sticking with the novels from now on.


----------



## sadLor (Jan 18, 2012)

No way I would've bought this but a coworker got it. Read the new story off his iphone in 10 minutes. Lord of the Red Sands is really short...but a good read. Very clearly explains why Angron betrayed the Emperor and what he truly thinks about his Legion. Betrayer did a good job of telling us what the legion thought of their primarch so now we get to see the other side.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

_Lord of the Red Sands _was good considering its length. Was this bundle worth its price? Hell no. I already own both of the other stories in about two formats each to start of with.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

It'll get released in paper format in an upcoming omnibus. Ill just wait for that. Dead tree editions for me only.


----------

